# Best router



## marineman (Sep 22, 2011)

The time has come to upgrade from my $40 skil router and I'm looking for recommendations. Budget is ~300.

Things I'm looking for mostly: fixed and plunge bases, 1/4 and 1/2" collets, above the table adjustment if mounted in a table. Not sure what other features are out there that I should even look for. 

I have read some threads here that recommend the Bosch 1617 which is well within the price range. The Bosch MRC23EVSK won a magazine review I read, if it's worth the extra $100 over the 1617 I'm not opposed. Any others worth looking at? Let me know what you have and why you like it. 

Most of my woodworking is furniture building. Other than the fact that my current router is just cheap and not very nice the things I want to do is use a raised panel bit and get bigger template bits as I have a project coming up where I need to use a template bit to curve the front of several drawers.


----------



## Joeb41 (Jun 23, 2012)

This is my favorite.Bosch 1617EVSPK 12 Amp 2-1/4-Horsepower Plunge and Fixed Base Variable Speed Router Kit with 1/4-Inch and 1/2-Inch Collets - Amazon.com When mounted in a table you can fine tune it from above with the supplied allen key.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Lift or no lift?*

My big routers are NOT adjustable from the table top/bottom of the router plate, so I needed a lift. The routers are Porter Cable 7518's which you can get, motor only/no base for $300.00. 



 Add in a good lift for around $250.00 and the package is around $500.00, over your stated budget. However, for building furniture a lift will make the process so much easier, since just a quick turn of the wrench will give a precise height adjustment. My favorite lift is the Jess EM Mast R Lift II , but they have a cheaper one also: 
[ame="http://www.amazon.com/JessEm-Mast-R-Lift-02120-Router-4-Inch/dp/B004AYEI0U/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1356439400&sr=8-1&keywords=jessem+router+lift"]







[/ame]
* JessEm Mast-R-Lift II 02120 Router Lift, 9-1/4-Inch by 11-3/4-Inch by JessEm Tool Company *



 $399.99 $349.99 
 Order in the next 33 hours and get it by Thursday, Dec 27.
More Buying Choices
 $349.99 new (2 offers)
 

 (4)
 Eligible for FREE Super Saver Shipping.
 Tools & Home Improvement:  See all 23 items
 

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/JessEm-Rout-R-Lift-Router-Diameter-02310/dp/B004U7B6IE/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1356439400&sr=8-2&keywords=jessem+router+lift"]







[/ame]
* JessEm Rout-R-Lift II Router Lift For 3-1/2" Diameter Motors, JessEm# 02310 by JessEm *



 $179.99 $159.99 
In Stock
 

 (3)
 Tools & Home Improvement:  See all 23 items
 

OK, if that's out of the budget then you'll need a bottom plate height adjustment feature. Bosch is well regarded, and I have Freud and a Milwaukee 5625-20 which is a great router. I can't vouch for the precision of the height adjustments on those however, since I haven't had to use one upside down in a plate yet. Router plates and lifts come in a lot of different sizes and then there are the removable inserts as well. This site will give you an idea of the possibilities: http://ptreeusa.com/routerPlates.htm

Changing bits without removing the router from the base which is attached to the plate is a real convenience. This requires an opening large enough to assess the collet from the top, to get a wrench or 2 into the insert opening. Some routers have a collet lock, so only 1 wrench is needed. 

There's a lot to consider when making this purchase, so take your time and get different opinions. :yes:


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

Joeb41 said:


> This is my favorite.Bosch 1617EVSPK 12 Amp 2-1/4-Horsepower Plunge and Fixed Base Variable Speed Router Kit with 1/4-Inch and 1/2-Inch Collets - Amazon.com When mounted in a table you can fine tune it from above with the supplied allen key.


So that is what that is for! LOL. I bought mine off of CL brand new but the guy lost the mannual. I was wondering what that hex key did!


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

marineman said:


> I have read some threads here that recommend the Bosch 1617 which is well within the price range. The Bosch MRC23EVSK won a magazine review I read, if it's worth the extra $100 over the 1617 I'm not opposed. Any others worth looking at? Let me know what you have and why you like it.


I have the Bosch 1617EVS mounted in a table. I purchased this shortly after Bosch introduced the router. Back then it was sold with either fixed or plunge base. I bought the fixed base.

The 1617EVS is 12 amp, the MRC23EVSK is 15amp so a bit more power.

I purchased the 1617EVS at least 7 years ago. The only maintenance was replacing a bearing which started to whine. This was not difficult.

The 12amp has been more than enough power for all my routing so far. I normally take multiple light passes. As a hobbyist I am looking for quality of cut more than how long it takes to make the cut.

I have been very happy with the 1617EVS and would buy this again.

If I were looking for a hand held router, I would want to look at ones with some dust collection.

I have a Bosch 1613EVS for hand held routing. I hate the dust which gets thrown all over the floor. Lots of cleanup.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

marineman said:


> The time has come to upgrade from my $40 skil router and I'm looking for recommendations. Budget is ~300.
> 
> Things I'm looking for mostly: fixed and plunge bases, 1/4 and 1/2" collets, above the table adjustment if mounted in a table. Not sure what other features are out there that I should even look for.
> 
> ...


I really dislike discussions about "best" of most anything. Everybody has an opinion/fan club and the answer usually boils down to what works best for you. 
Nothing wrong with the 1617, one of the more popular and well regarded models out there. I do prefer the plunge system on the Bosch to the Porter Cable systems. A big plus on the MRC23 is a 3" plunge capacity. AFAIK it is the biggest in the industry. Also at about 12½# is about the lightest 15 amp machine available. On the other end of the spectrum are a couple of the Craftman kits at around $100-120 that are also very good choices offering above table height adjustment, led work lights and adequate power for most jobs. :yes:


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

"Best" is always subjective....like a favorite color. Lots of excellent choices from Milwaukee, Bosch, Makita, Hitachi, PC, DW, Fein, Freud, Triton, etc. Get one that accepts 1/2" shank bits. If it's for a router table be sure it has variable speed.....more power is generally better than less. Above table features that allow easy topside bit changes are great conveniences only offered by the Freud FT1700/FT3000 and the two larger Triton routers (AFAIK). If it's for hand use, pick one that feels great in your hands.


----------



## malargent (Dec 4, 2012)

Joeb41 said:


> This is my favorite.Bosch 1617EVSPK 12 Amp 2-1/4-Horsepower Plunge and Fixed Base Variable Speed Router Kit with 1/4-Inch and 1/2-Inch Collets - Amazon.com When mounted in a table you can fine tune it from above with the supplied allen key.


I bought a 1617 a couple weeks ago and have been very happy with it.


----------



## J.C. (Jan 20, 2012)

If I was to buy a new router today, a Festool would be the only one I'd bother to look at. IMO, all the other brands stopped trying to make good tools 15-20 years ago and now seem to be only interested in making the cheapest junk they can. They're all ready for the garbage dump before you have to change a set of brushes. They're terrible.


----------



## mveach (Jul 3, 2010)

J.C. said:


> If I was to buy a new router today, a Festool would be the only one I'd bother to look at. IMO, all the other brands stopped trying to make good tools 15-20 years ago and now seem to be only interested in making the cheapest junk they can. They're all ready for the garbage dump before you have to change a set of brushes. They're terrible.


While I respect your opinion, I believe most major brands still have some good products. I think this is especially true for routers. Try to find people that have different routers that will let you try theirs. If this is not possible, at least handle them in the store, down load manuals and read reviews that describe the features of each one. Then make an informed decision which is best for you. Good luck.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

I have the Milwaukee kit and it's terrific. This comes with an above the table hight adjustment key/wrench as well. I think all the top brands would work for you and be a huge improvement over what you have.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

J.C. said:


> If I was to buy a new router today, a Festool would be the only one I'd bother to look at. IMO, all the other brands stopped trying to make good tools 15-20 years ago and now seem to be only interested in making the cheapest junk they can. They're all ready for the garbage dump before you have to change a set of brushes. They're terrible.


Lots of folks sure do seem to be happy with their "junk" routers.....they're more than sufficient for many applications. It probably depends on how you're using them, but perhaps the Festool is more than many of us need.


----------



## jraksdhs (Oct 19, 2008)

Im wondering why people havent mentioned the Dewalt DW618. I have almost all the above stated routers including a festool and I really think the dw618 is an excellent tool for the money. I think their plunge action is superd. Dust collection on the plunge base is also very good. It doesnt offer above the table adjustments and the fixed base doesnt have the precision dial like the bosch does but IMO that isnt even needed. I do also have the porter cable 7518 in the Jessum Master lift and its a very nice setup.


----------



## Jgiehl (Dec 8, 2012)

I like the Craftsman 14 amp router with all the little add ons and whatnot. One thing I don't like about it and it is really not important at all is that it only comes with a soft bad and not a hard case.


----------



## jdiggy (Dec 26, 2012)

So what would you guys recommend for a router that would mostly remain table mounted, so would like easy height adjustment and maybe bit change above table, and I would like to be making some raised panel doors with it. Also, what would you recommend for a table. Right now I have an old craftsman that is small and has a terrible fence. Is it possible that I could build a table and buy and install a nice fence?
Thanks for the help.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

jdiggy said:


> So what would you guys recommend for a router that would mostly remain table mounted, so would like easy height adjustment and maybe bit change above table, and I would like to be making some raised panel doors with it. Also, what would you recommend for a table. Right now I have an old craftsman that is small and has a terrible fence. Is it possible that I could build a table and buy and install a nice fence?
> Thanks for the help.


The only routers I know of that offer a full compliment of topside convenience features are the Freuds and the Tritons. They have a long collet that extends beyond the table so you can reach them easily with the standard wrench. They also have an auto collet lock when the collet is fully extended, topside height adjustment, and topside height lock. 

Amazon has the FT3000VCE for $309 shipped.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

jdiggy said:


> So what would you guys recommend for a router that would mostly remain table mounted, so would like easy height adjustment and maybe bit change above table, and I would like to be making some raised panel doors with it. Also, what would you recommend for a table. Right now I have an old craftsman that is small and has a terrible fence. Is it possible that I could build a table and buy and install a nice fence?
> Thanks for the help.


Hi - Choice of router will likely be driven by your budget more than anything else. You can do suitable table routing with most any 2+ hp (11 to 15 amp) router. The Sears combo's for around $100 - 120 work fine, Bosch, Milwaukee, Porter Cable and other mid size for around $200 work well, and on up to the big 3+ HP. 
As far as building a table, many will recommend doing so, I recommend buying your first and using it as a test bed to find out just what you need and don't need, want and don't want. 
Good Luck.:smile:


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

J.C. said:


> If I was to buy a new router today, a Festool would be the only one I'd bother to look at. IMO, all the other brands stopped trying to make good tools 15-20 years ago and now seem to be only interested in making the cheapest junk they can. They're all ready for the garbage dump before you have to change a set of brushes. They're terrible.


I have to disagree with you. I think there many routers (and other tools) out there that are fine for the job they are sold to do.

Three years ago I bought a Craftsman "pro" and am very satisfied with it.

George


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

GeorgeC said:


> I have to disagree with you. I think there many routers (and other tools) out there that are fine for the job they are sold to do.
> 
> Three years ago I bought a Craftsman "pro" and am very satisfied with it.
> 
> George


I agree. Same thing I bought two years ago and couldn't be happier.


----------



## jdiggy (Dec 26, 2012)

Thanks for the input guys. I don't think that the extra expense will be worth it for above table bit replacement so am now leaning towards the bosch. As far as tables, I am also about to purchase either a Steel City 35950 or Grizzly G0715P. Would it make sense to purchase an extension for the table with the router capability. I see that Grizzly offers one but do not see one for the Steel City saw although I thought that I have seen someone mention one before. Or a third party extension table. And what about Grizzly's stand alone router table, http://www.grizzly.com/products/Router-Table-with-Stand/T10432. Would this be a decent starter table for the bosch or would i quickly outgrow it? It seems like a decent deal for $130 and may cost me close to that to build one.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

jdiggy said:


> Thanks for the input guys. I don't think that the extra expense will be worth it for above table bit replacement so am now leaning towards the bosch. As far as tables, I am also about to purchase either a Steel City 35950 or Grizzly G0715P. Would it make sense to purchase an extension for the table with the router capability. I see that Grizzly offers one but do not see one for the Steel City saw although I thought that I have seen someone mention one before. Or a third party extension table. And what about Grizzly's stand alone router table, http://www.grizzly.com/products/Router-Table-with-Stand/T10432. Would this be a decent starter table for the bosch or would i quickly outgrow it? It seems like a decent deal for $130 and may cost me close to that to build one.


Hi - That grizzly table is arguably one of the better bang-for-the-buck deals on router tables. Looks almost identical to the MLCS table selling for $170 without a stand:
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shop...pages/tabletop.html#sfmsg_-7890*sfxd*0*sfxd*0@@

I'm not convinced a saw wing mounted router is a real good deal if you have the space for a dedicated router table. Unless your saw mounting of the router is very well planned, you run into the situation where you need just one saw cut and need to break down your router table setup to do it. I know a lot of guys set them up that way and love them, I'm just not one of them. :smile:


----------



## J.C. (Jan 20, 2012)

Woodpeckers or Kreg would be good choices for router tables. If I were looking to buy one today, I'd probably go with the Woodpeckers phenolic table although they are spendy.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

J.C. said:


> Woodpeckers or Kreg would be good choices for router tables. If I were looking to buy one today, I'd probably go with the Woodpeckers phenolic table although they are spendy.


The more Kreg tools I acquire, the less of a fan I am. The further it deviates from their core pocket hole products, the less satisfied I have been with the price/performance/value.:thumbdown:


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

If you have the space, a separate router table has the lion's share of advantages. If you're short on space, a router table mounted in the TS wing is a good space saver that's a reasonable compromise IMO.


----------



## J.C. (Jan 20, 2012)

jschaben said:


> The more Kreg tools I acquire, the less of a fan I am. The further it deviates from their core pocket hole products, the less satisfied I have been with the price/performance/value.:thumbdown:


Just out of curiosity, what type of problems have you had? I must admit, their old pocket hole jig is the only thing I have experience with from them. It's all metal and pretty much bullet proof. It's disappointing to hear if they've decided to make junk.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

J.C. said:


> Just out of curiosity, what type of problems have you had? I must admit, their old pocket hole jig is the only thing I have experience with from them. It's all metal and pretty much bullet proof. It's disappointing to hear if they've decided to make junk.


Well, I didn't say they are making junk, the quality is always pretty good. They do tend to exagerate the capabilities, which, I suppose is pretty normal for a marketing outfit they just seem a bit better at it. The two items I have from them that proved to be total wastes of money are their multimark and rip cut. The multi mark is much less useful and more expensive than a 6" combination square. The rip cut was totally useless to me. It almost needs a full sheet of plywood to properly work, or you need to figure out how to hold things steady without clamps within 2 feet of the cut. 
I did pass on their precision router table because they've decided to give the fence a mind of it's own and clamp down parallel to the miter slot no matter where you want it. :smile:


----------



## TimM (Dec 29, 2012)

Any thoughts on the dewalt dw616pk? 
http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc1v/R-202512157/h_d2/ProductDisplay?catalogId=10053&langId=-1&keyword=router&storeId=10051#.UOM41YnjlNE
Had a Lowes employee tell me they havent been to impressed with Dewalts internals as of lately. Says they are putting cheaper parts and having more repairs.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

TimM said:


> Any thoughts on the dewalt dw616pk?
> http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...=-1&keyword=router&storeId=10051#.UOM41YnjlNE
> Had a Lowes employee tell me they havent been to impressed with Dewalts internals as of lately. Says they are putting cheaper parts and having more repairs.


Hi Tim, unfortunately, I've been hearing that about a lot of brands lately. DeWalt is owned by Black and Decker, but that's nothing new, they acquired that brand in the 60's. B&D recently took over Porter Cable and that's the brand that seems to be suffering under the "repositioning" strategies. Dewalt is their flagship brand and most I have recieved in the last couple of years are assembled in Mexico. 
OK, all that said, I think it's a pretty decent router. The dust collection is about as good as it gets until you get into Festool or Fein price ranges. My problem with it is that it isn't terribly table friendly. A lot of the newer offerings offer above table bit changing and adjustments, even some of the Craftman routers. Unless you are really stuck on the yellow plastic, IMO there are a lot of routers out there for the same or less money than the deWalt. :yes:


----------



## Joberwocky (Jan 2, 2013)

While I own a festool router and am more than pleased with it, I can admit that their price point is not always inviting; that and there are many other manufacturers tools that are of superb quality. For a table mounted router with adjustment available from the top I've found triton's routers to be great. Get a little pricey when you near the 3 1/4 hp size but that might be overkill.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

Joberwocky said:


> While I own a festool router and am more than pleased with it, I can admit that their price point is not always inviting; that and there are many other manufacturers tools that are of superb quality. For a table mounted router with adjustment available from the top I've found triton's routers to be great. Get a little pricey when you near the 3 1/4 hp size but that might be overkill.


Hi - welcome to the forum:smile:
I agree that the Triton makes a good table mounted. The MOF001 is the 2.25 HP version and TRA001 is the 3.5 HP flavor. They would be my second choice for table work. IMHO, the best large table mounted router is the Freud 3000 (not trying to set off anything with to 7518 fans, just my opinion). The only thing I didn't like about the Triton is the goofy power switch/plunge interlock. The power switch needs to be in the OFF position before you can move it far enough to engage the collet lock. I understand the reason for it but it can be an issue in the table. You either need to fumble under the table to power it off (manipulating the switch cover while you're at it) or just run it up as far as you can and go at the collet with the two wrench system. :smile:


----------



## ChipperOfWood (Oct 18, 2012)

jschaben said:


> Hi - Choice of router will likely be driven by your budget more than anything else. You can do suitable table routing with most any 2+ hp (11 to 15 amp) router. The Sears combo's for around $100 - 120 work fine, Bosch, Milwaukee, Porter Cable and other mid size for around $200 work well, and on up to the big 3+ HP.
> As far as building a table, many will recommend doing so, I recommend buying your first and using it as a test bed to find out just what you need and don't need, want and don't want.
> Good Luck.:smile:


John, you mention Sears model. By that can I assume you mean Craftsman? The reason I ask is my wife works at an Ace Hardware and they carry the Craftsman brand tools. I can get my wife's discount so I am thinking about getting one. I don't know the model fut it is a kit with fixed and plunge base. I have a really old Craftsman and it has served me well for many years. But it's getting a little tired. :yes:
Charlie


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

Hi Charlie - yeah, it's the Craftsman model 27683 showing at $107.99 on the Sears website.
http://www.sears.com/craftsman-12-a...p-00927683000P?prdNo=3&blockNo=3&blockType=G3
Pretty nice little router. I really really like the led work lights too. One thing you will notice is that the base plate is drilled to accept the Porter Cable style bushings so bit diameter is restricted to less than about 1-1/4". While Sears sells "kits" of about 6 different baseplates, I just bought a Milescraft turnlock plate. Screws right on and takes a whole lot more accessories. Good Luck :smile:

EDIT - Oh, yeah, dust collection is superb but you need to do some hunting for adapters. I cobbled one together from PVC thinwall but I think I saw some shop-vac accessories at ACE that could also be made to work.


----------



## ChipperOfWood (Oct 18, 2012)

jschaben said:


> Hi Charlie - yeah, it's the Craftsman model 27683 showing at $107.99 on the Sears website.
> http://www.sears.com/craftsman-12-a...p-00927683000P?prdNo=3&blockNo=3&blockType=G3
> Pretty nice little router. I really really like the led work lights too. One thing you will notice is that the base plate is drilled to accept the Porter Cable style bushings so bit diameter is restricted to less than about 1-1/4". While Sears sells "kits" of about 6 different baseplates, I just bought a Milescraft turnlock plate. Screws right on and takes a whole lot more accessories. Good Luck :smile:
> 
> EDIT - Oh, yeah, dust collection is superb but you need to do some hunting for adapters. I cobbled one together from PVC thinwall but I think I saw some shop-vac accessories at ACE that could also be made to work.


Thanks John. That sure looks like the one I saw. I think his price was $109. and change. But as I said I get my wife's store discount so probably about $88. or $90. 
For how often I use a router I think it will work. I have a table router/shaper so that would not be an issue. If I get it I'll check out Sears for the base plates.
Charlie


----------



## ereams65 (Dec 16, 2021)

Probably not the most popular opinion, but for $335.00 I bought 3 routers, lol; The WEN 15 amp plunge was around $80.00, the Kobalt aluminum table/router combo, which I mounted on my table saw, was on sale at Lowes for $129.00, and my favorite router, a Bosch Colt palm router, the 1 1/4hp version, came in around $125 as well. The latter gets most of the work because it's just so much easier to control but still strong enough to do most of the work I do building guitars. The WEN has surprised me, because it's been a great router and I keep the 1/2" collet in more than the 1/4. And the Kobalt is just great for cutting dados/rabbits. I've not had any issue adjusting it from the top, but others have. For me, it's quicker to pull the thing out to change bits, but that doesn't have to be the case. A good set of set up blocks are a must have for table routers, imho. Just a thought I thought I would share.


----------

